# April 7th is National Beer Day



## Marie5656 (Apr 7, 2017)

Really,  in honor of the end of US probation, today is National Beer Day.  Who knew?  I am not a beer drinker, but my husband just had one in honor of the day.

http://wtop.com/business-finance/2017/04/why-april-7-is-national-beer-day/


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2017)

*NOWyou tell me.  Now I have to run out to the store and get me some.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 7, 2017)

Falcon said:


> *NOWyou tell me.  Now I have to run out to the store and get me some.*



Sorry, my friend.  Just found out myself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2017)

Didn't know about the holiday, but had one with my supper! :cheers:


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 7, 2017)

Had a Fat Tire Ale with a friend at Happy Hour.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 8, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Really,  in honor of the end of US probation, today is National Beer Day.  Who knew?  I am not a beer drinker, but my husband just had one in honor of the day.
> 
> http://wtop.com/business-finance/2017/04/why-april-7-is-national-beer-day/
> 
> ...



Is it over yet???
.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey Ken:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2017)

All I had was wine, so I used that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2017)

I didn't have a beer and haven't had a beer in a long time..now I have a taste for one!:givemebeer::cheers:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't have a beer and haven't had a beer in a long time..now I have a taste for one!:givemebeer::cheers:



Have one on me..
.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks Ken. That went well with my eggs and bacon this morning.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 12, 2017)

I feel bad I didn't know about it on the 7th.  I probably had one though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Have one on me..
> .
> View attachment 36649


Thanks Ken, I think I will!


----------

